# WPA 2 Enterprise (My iPad can do it, why can't my Gnex)



## Scadilla (Jul 28, 2011)

I get an awful signal where I work, but we have wireless throughout the building (WPA enterprise, hidden SSID). I can't connect to it save my life, but my iPad can connect to it. This is driving me crazy, especially since my IOS device can connect. If anyone has any ideas / suggestions I'm all ears. I have tried a number of WIFI utilities in the market, but have had no luck. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

Really? I haven't had any trouble connecting to work's WPA2 enterprise wifi. For security, I use 802.1x eap, eap method: peap, no phase 2 authentication , (we don't use certificates), and leave anon ident. blank.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

darkpark said:


> Really? I haven't had any trouble connecting to work's WPA2 enterprise wifi. For security, I use 802.1x eap, eap method: peap, no phase 2 authentication , (we don't use certificates), and leave anon ident. blank.


I use the same only with phase 2, works for me. Wouldn't work on certain roms for the d2 though. Might be the rom you're using?


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

WiFi is kernel dependent. Try another kernel.


----------



## Usetheschwartz (Jun 6, 2011)

Try MSCHAPv2 for phase 2 auth. I use my G-Nex every day at work on a WPA2 Enterprise setup.

Make sure if there are any certs required that you get those installed as well (if they're managing your iPad with some sort of MDM solution, chances are they're delivering them automatically via MDM.)


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 28, 2011)

I have tried both authentication methods I get a second SSID (the same as WPA enterprise one) that pops up with WEP. But it never connects.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Scadilla said:


> I have tried both authentication methods I get a second SSID (the same as WPA enterprise one) that pops up with WEP. But it never connects.


Did you try teks suggestion about switching your kernel? Which kernel are you running?


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 28, 2011)

Barf said:


> Did you try teks suggestion about switching your kernel? Which kernel are you running?


I didn't I am running CNA 1.5 with CNA kernel 1.7.4. I have tried connecting to this since I have had my Gnex over the past few months with various kernels primarily Franco's and CNA's. But I will try a different kernel, what kernel are you running?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I have only used imos when connecting to wpa enterprise so that's all that I know works for.me. worth a shot to flash it quickly.


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 28, 2011)

After many many months I finally got connected to my company's wpa2 enterprise network. Just to give a little background, we have a wpa2 wireless network that is not broadcast (hidden). My office is also located in the middle of the building and my phone struggles to get 1x hence my battery drains very very quickly. I have been searching and researching how to connect to a network like this, read many posts, tried many different programs (wifi ace, full wifi, leap wifi) and tried many different suggestions all to no avail. In reading a post somewhere can't remember where there was mention of the location of the wpa_supplicant.conf file, I believe the previous mentioned programs are simply a front end to edit this file. So knowing the parameters I decided to manually edit the file and see what happens. Well low and behold I finally successfully connected. Hopefully this will help others who have struggled, but here is what I put in my wpa_supplicant.conf
ctrl_interface=wlan0
driver_param=use_p2p_group_interface=1
update_config=1
device_type=0-00000000-0

network={
ssid="ssid"
scan_ssid=1
key_mgmt=IEEE8021X
auth_alg=OPEN SHARED
eap=PEAP
phase1="peapver=1"
identity="username"
password="password"
phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"
eapol_flags=2
}


----------

